# Favorite Panfish



## starcraft

Whats everyones favorite panfish to catch and eat? 

1.Whitebass no panfish fights harder.
2.Crappie at times tough to catch.
3.Gills can be a bit scrappy on ultra-lite the funnest is catching them on locast.


1.Crappie nothing like a bunch of slabs for table fare.
2.Gills 
3.Whitebass gotta keep the meat from getting hard but not bad when soaked in salt water.


----------



## RiverRunner88

i catch alotta white bass and id say they do fight the hardest. So i'l have to go with the ole white bass


----------



## archman

I would have to say a crappie. They're one of the prettiest fish out there.


----------



## liquidsoap

Got to say crappie too. They are fun to catch and great to eat.


----------



## Lewzer

yellow perch!!! (is that considered a panfish?)

redears (taste like bluegill and are bigger)


----------



## fishdealer04

White Bass, Blue Gills, and then Crappie and bullhead (Some people classify them as a panfish...i think they are a catfish, but oh well)

Eating: Perch, Crappie, White Bass


----------



## TheKing

White bass for me. Tastes great, fights hard !


----------



## crappiedude

Got to say the crappie. Heck look at my name.


----------



## Big Daddy

For Catching:

1. Crappie
2. Gills
3. Perch

For eating:

1. Perch
2. Gills
3. Crappie

And, I must say, the differences between them isn't real big... I LOVE crappie fishing, but I LOVE eating perch!!! Gills are a consistant, but not distant #2 in both categories! LOL


----------



## papaperch

Oh yeah perch is my favorite to catch and eat. I also happen to think they are the best appearing fish. Out from Conneaut Ohio we fished a place we nicknamed the reefs. Those perch there were always jumbos and were the most colorful perch I have seen anywhere. The orange around their fins and the green back were so vivid.

Never caught them in great numbers like normal perch fishing at lake Erie but a stringer of 20 of those were damn impressive.


----------



## Ruminator

Same as Big Daddy for both.

Now I'm here to tell you, I can hurt myself on a nice big batch of pan-fried yellow perch and tartar sauce!   

:B


----------



## birdhunt

eating---perch

catching---gills


----------



## Bdrape

I agree with you big daddy!! The crappie are not so good in the warm water though. Gills and perch through the ice...sweet.

Bdrape


----------



## misfit

crappies for me.i rarely fish for others,but doubt they'd be number one on my list if i dad


----------



## starcraft

Question, where are the good inland lakes to get perch? Caught a few local but mostly dinks. Only place i know of is erie.


----------



## Big Daddy

Perch are in Portage Lakes, Mogadore, Nimisila, Mosquito, Pymatuning just to name a few. In the smaller lakes, they are tough to find and catch any with size, but they are there.


----------



## sowbelly101

catchin = crappie n gills
eatin = crappie n gills

Indian Lake has a good population of perch, only problem is finding them. I have caught alot of them at Alum but never any size to them.



Sowbelly


----------



## misfit

lots of them in hoover.though i haven't caught any much over 8 inches,i have to believe they are there.i keep threatening to intentionally target them just to find out


----------



## starcraft

There are a bunch in hoover but the size is really below par. Did catch a jumbo one time. So they in there somewhere.


----------



## devildog

My fav would have to be gills with crappie in a close second for eating and catching.


----------



## ohioman76

Crappie for me. I love just watching the bobber go sideways and knowing that a nice slab is under there very afraid to eat the minnow.

Eating:

Perch

Crappie

Blue Gill

Paul


----------



## ohiotuber

Catching AND eating= gills/redear.
A close 2nd (eating) is a tie...perch & cold water crappie.
Second catching are slab crappie on a 3wt flyrod.
Mike


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Crappie would be #1 for me...my father took me crappie fishing all the time followed by gills its always fun to hit a pond or quarry with a good population of decent sized gills...then I have to throw in rockbass I have always admired how aggressive they are...a couple times last summer a 4" rockbass would come up and smack a 3/8 oz jitterbug as a buddy and me were nightfishing for smallies...seems like they got the mindset that there aint nothing to big for them to take a whack at


----------



## ocdfishguy

Crappie with Gills being a close second. As for table fair I like Perch with Crappie second.


----------



## saugeyesam

i dont think theres anything like big hossa blue gills thru the ice, cold water makes them nice and firm, as far as catching my number one would have to be gills big fat ones on ultralite talckle with slabber crappies a close second


----------



## Brian.Smith

I would have to say perch with crappie a close 2nd then gill's.


----------



## awfootball

I would have to say perch for eating! Nothin better (except walleye) Crappie would be my favorite to catch cause i cant seem to catch any perch with any good size unfortunently


----------



## smalliediehard

whitebass and redears.no fish fights harder.


----------

